# Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent



## Insecure (21. November 2010)

*Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Auf der Offiziellen Seite von GamesforWindows kann man sich jetzt Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent Kaufen.

Age of Empires III - Games For Windows


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

W T F ?! o.o
kannst du uns auch mitteilen wieso ?


----------



## Insecure (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Ne sry keine Ahnung.


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Also ich finde das äusserst misteriös 

wie bist du darauf gekommen ?


----------



## Insecure (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Age of Empires 3: Im Angebot für gerade mal 10 Cent

Durch Zufall gefunden.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Is wohl der DailyDeal, da gibts 99% Rabatt 

Day7 - Games For Windows


----------



## Gast1111 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Hammer!!!


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

99% rabatt ?? o.o ist soetwas je schonmal vorgekommen ?


----------



## butter_milch (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Interessant. Schade, dass mich meine strengen Vorgaben, beim Kauf virtueller Ware, davon abhalten zuzuschlagen. Lieber 10€ für die DVD-Version im Laden


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Wieso hat das vorher keine gesagt 

Am Mittwoch hätte ich Batman genommen!


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Für 10 Cent kann ich da ja nichts falsch machen. Wurde soeben bestellt. >_>


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Interessant. Schade, dass mich meine strengen Vorgaben, beim Kauf virtueller Ware, davon abhalten zuzuschlagen. Lieber 10€ für die DVD-Version im Laden



für 10 cent ? wo ist da das problem


----------



## Gast1111 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Mein Firefox hat gerade Alarm geschlagen und behauptet die Seite sei nicht vertrauensvoll!?
Aber seltsamer Weise sagt es das jetzt nicht mehr!?


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Offenbar kanns Firefox auch nich glauben, das es 99 % Rabatt gibt 

Aber da es sich um die Offizielle Seite von GfW handelt, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass sie vertrauensvoll ist.


----------



## butter_milch (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> für 10 cent ? wo ist da das problem



Ich horte meine Spiele an genau zwei Stellen: Auf dem Regal über meinem Schreibtisch oder auf meinem Steam-Account Auch Spiele die nur über Steam laufen (CoD 6 & 7, Fallout NV) müssen im Regal stehen. Ohne DVD kommen nur Steam-Angebote von Valve-Titeln drauf.

Ein prall gefülltes Regal ist die Trophäensammlung eines jeden Zockers - wer darauf verzichtet ist kein echter Gamer


----------



## NCphalon (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Glaubst du


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

@ Butter_Milch
Und das ist Grund genug den *100-fachen *Preis (anhand deines Beispiels) zu zahlen?
Da kann ich gut und gerne auf eine DVD Hülle verziechten


----------



## butter_milch (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Glaubst du



Ich bin sogar schwer davon überzeugt ^^



Dirty_Sanchez schrieb:


> @ Butter_Milch
> Und das ist Grund genug den *100-fachen *Preis (anhand deines Beispiels) zu zahlen?
> Da kann ich gut und gerne auf eine DVD Hülle verziechten



Naja, in diesem Fall habe ich ihn schon bezahlt ^^

Aber ja, ich zahle lieber etwas mehr (wir reden ja nicht von 50€ vs. 5000€) um die Schachtel im Regal zu haben.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Kann man da nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen? Sowas hasse ich ja...


----------



## Seven (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich hab das ding sogar schon gecrackt aber jetz kauf ich mirs nomma legal



Leute wie dich kann ich auf den Tod nicht ausstehen. 

T:

Ich habs mir gerade gekauft. Er lädt es jetzt runter und alles scheint ohne Probleme zu laufen.
Normalerweise sehe ich das so wie butter_milch aber bei 10Cent mache ich eine Ausnahme. 

Weiß eigentlich wer ob man diese Games for Windows Life Spiele auch auf einen Account Regrestieren muss (DVD Version) so wie bei Steam?


----------



## GTA 3 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Ich hab Age of Empires III mit einem PC was ich mir vor 2 - 3 Jahren habe mitbekommen doch leider hat irgendjemand den CD-Key verwendet und jetzt kann ich nur noch Offline spielen!


----------



## GTA 3 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Kann man da nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen? Sowas hasse ich ja...



Nein man kann auch per MS-Points die es beim MM gibt auch bezahlen. Geheimtipp: Bei Ebay bekommt man die Points am günstigsten und so kann man ein 50 € Spiel dann wenn du Glück hat für 40 - 35 € zahlen .


----------



## Beachboy (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Ich muss mich auf der Seite über Xbox Live anmelden? 

Ist das nur für die Xbox oder wie kann man das verstehen?


----------



## NCphalon (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Nene is für Windows aber du brauchst trotzdem en Xbox Live Account, der Market war ja bis jetz nur für Xbox360 zugänglich, anscheinend ham se das nochnet umgestellt.


----------



## GTA 3 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Wie net umgestellt ? Ich finde es gut das ich mein Gamertag von der Xbox 360 auch hier am PC verwenden kann!


----------



## NCphalon (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Ja ich kann mich auch mit meinem Live Account beim Xbox dingens anmelden^^


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Das ist wohl eher ein Kundenfang. 

Man muss MS-Points im Wert von 10 Euro kaufen, weniger geht nicht.

Zudem gibt es anscheinend ein Haufen Leute die Probleme mit GFWL haben in Zusammenhang mit diesem Spiel.


----------



## sniggerz (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher ein Kundenfang.
> 
> Man muss MS-Points im Wert von 10 Euro kaufen, weniger geht nicht.
> 
> Zudem gibt es anscheinend ein Haufen Leute die Probleme mit GFWL haben in Zusammenhang mit diesem Spiel.



Kann man das nicht auch mit Kreditkarte direkt kaufen?
Meine Visa kann komischerweise nicht autorisiert werden.


----------



## MG42 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Dämlich, dachte das ist für die PC-Version...
Habe noch nie eine M$ Konsole besessen, und werde mir nie eine kaufen 
Hab mich schon mit den Mindestanforderungen gewundert...
Die alte Quantum Fireball Platte die hier rumliegt, nimmt die 256 MiB locker auf, 64 MiB VRAM...  Warum wird da wohl kein CPU Leistung bzw. etc angezeigt naja Ich vertraue außerdem dieser Seite nicht... Die hat sicher schon im Hintergrund meine Hostdatei verändert... Gäbe es für MS nen gescheites Rechtemanagment...


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Wie obermegaaffengeil ist das bitte ?
Direkt gekauft 
99% Rabatt kriegt man auch nicht alle Tage.


----------



## potzblitz (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Danke...gerade runtergeladen...gibt es dort auch so Angebote wie bei Steam?


----------



## MaxMax (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher ein Kundenfang.
> 
> Man muss MS-Points im Wert von 10 Euro kaufen, weniger geht nicht.
> 
> Zudem gibt es anscheinend ein Haufen Leute die Probleme mit GFWL haben in Zusammenhang mit diesem Spiel.



also ich musste keine MS-Points kaufen (soweit ich aber den kaufvorgang verstanden kann, kann man ANSTELLE der kreditkarte auch MS-Points verwenden), und in der kaufbestätigung steht, dass 0,1euro von meiner kreditkarte abgebucht werden.


----------



## akif15 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Habe keine Kreditkarte sonst würde ich es mir auch holen.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (22. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Schade das ich das nicht eher mitbekommen habe... Batman, Saints Row 2 und Borderlands wären ebenfalls mit 99% Rabatt sofort von mir gekauft worden. 

Egal, jetzt hab ich zumindest noch Age of Empires abgestaubt. 

Kauf klappte mit Mastercard sofort aber downloaden muss noch warten bis ich wieder kapazitäten für ein Spiel über habe das ich vmtl nicht oft spielen werde...hauptsache ich habs. ^^

Danke für den Hinweis im Forum!


----------



## sethdiabolos (22. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Danke...gerade runtergeladen...gibt es dort auch so Angebote wie bei Steam?




Hin und wieder. Vor rund einem Jahr habe ich dort schon Batman:Arkham Asylum für ~6€ gekauft. Leider ist das Spielesortiment recht klein.


----------



## RapToX (22. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

irgendwie lustig, wie ms jetzt wieder versucht sich bei den pc-spielern einzuschleimen. naja, scheint zu funktionieren. aber ohne mich, selbst für einen cent hätte ich es nicht gekauft.


----------



## canis lupus (22. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

bei mir klappt es nicht.

Versuche ich es über die Homepage bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

"Der Preis für einen oder mehrere Artikel in Ihrem Einkaufswagen verändert hat, seit er hinzugefügt wurde."

Probiere ich es über das Games for Windows Tool sagt er mir:

"Es tut uns leid
Während der Transaktion ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Versuchen Sie es später noch einmal."

Zählt das Angebot heute nicht mehr? 
dann sollten Sie aber auch den Preis wieder ändern.

edit: son mist, eben haben sie den Preis wieder geändert.


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Vielleich weil die Atktion mit AOE III nur am Sonntag war


----------



## Duke Nukem (22. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Wenn man das Spiel einfach anonym ähnlich Barzahlung hätte bezahlen können hätte ich zugeschlagen. Oder per Rechnung zur Not auch noch. 

Aber mich da mit allen Daten inkl. Kreditkartennummer anzumelden - Arschlecken! Behaltet das Spiel, Teil 1 und zwei waren eh besser. Die hab ich noch schön auf CD und die kann ich immer wieder installieren solange die CDs halten ohne Internetaktivierung und Angabe meiner Daten. 

FTNW


----------



## 3-way (22. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Für 10 Cent bekomme ich schon eine halbe Kippe. 
Da müssen die mir schon ein besseres Angebot machen!


----------



## MaxMax (23. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

Eine frage an diejenigen, die das Spiel gekauft haben: Ist es bei Euch auch nur in Englisch?
ich hab eigentlich fix angenommen, dass das Spiel in deutsch sei, noch dazu, da ich Downloadregion = Österreich angegeben habe...aber nach der installation alles in englisch, nach 10minütigen Telefonat mit MS Support, konnten die mir auch nicht weiterhelfen, und nachträgliches umstellen sei unmöglich....
ich glaub, dass war mein erster und letzter digitaler einkauf...


----------



## Chrismettal (23. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*

wo ist das problem ? heutzutage sollte man des englischen mächtig sein, vorallem wenn man sich mit Computern auskennen mag  ausserdem für 10 cent kann man net meckern


----------



## MaxMax (23. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> wo ist das problem ? heutzutage sollte man des englischen mächtig sein, vorallem wenn man sich mit Computern auskennen mag  ausserdem für 10 cent kann man net meckern



naja, ich kann eh englisch, aber derjenige, für den das spiel gedacht war, kann keines....


----------



## potzblitz (23. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



MaxMax schrieb:


> Eine frage an diejenigen, die das Spiel gekauft haben: Ist es bei Euch auch nur in Englisch?
> ich hab eigentlich fix angenommen, dass das Spiel in deutsch sei, noch dazu, da ich Downloadregion = Österreich angegeben habe...aber nach der installation alles in englisch, nach 10minütigen Telefonat mit MS Support, konnten die mir auch nicht weiterhelfen, und nachträgliches umstellen sei unmöglich....
> ich glaub, dass war mein erster und letzter digitaler einkauf...



Nein, bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch. Habe aber auch nicht  Downloadregion = Österreich angegeben.


----------



## un1c0rn (29. November 2010)

*AW: Age of Empires 3 für nur 10Cent*



akif15 schrieb:


> Habe keine Kreditkarte sonst würde ich es mir auch holen.



schau doch mal nach einer prepaid kreditkarte (z.b. www.yunacard.com). bekommst easy und ihc habs mir auch für itunes und internetsachen geholt - sonst hab ich ja ne ec karte


----------

